
Fact checking universal basic income: can we transfer our way out of poverty? - yummyfajitas
http://blogs.worldbank.org/impactevaluations/fact-checking-universal-basic-income-can-we-transfer-our-way-out-poverty
======
jstewartmobile
Summary: Someone at world bank has a "mental exercise" based on a supposition
that subtracts an assumption from the estimate of another group of researchers
based on several abstractions applied to a number of estimates.

I used to wonder how I got so lucky -- to live in an era where we no longer
bleed people for ailments. Nowadays, I sometimes wonder if we'd be better off
having physicians bleed people with leeches instead of having bankers and
economists bleed the world with finance.

------
blacksqr
Researcher calculates that world poverty could be reduced by more than 20%
with just $66 billion, decides it's not worth it.

